# Online Stores



## christine (Jun 13, 2009)

Does anyone out there know of a good online store in Ontario that i can buy live phytoplankton, i need some for my coco feather duster. i found a on line store called under the c anyone heard of it? Also does anyone know of a small r/o unit that is small enough that i can just hook it up to my kitchen sink? i only have a 8 gallon. there is one in the states called the mighty mite that hooks up to the sink, but if i can get the same thing here i'd save alot of shipping cost. i live in a apartment so i need something small.

Christine


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ya you can get a hold of him via some links here if you like  Really like Chris, very good guy to deal with

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/member.php?u=2781


----------



## christine (Jun 13, 2009)

Oh that's great, i sent him a email about ordering some. i live in Brampton so i should get it pretty fast. Thanks.

Christine


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

yeah he's good, I've dealt with him a lot...number saved in my cell phone  lol 

great guy with an ever expanding stock/business


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Chris has a great store that is a bit of heaven. Great business man and can't recomend him highly enough.


----------



## Symphy68 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Live phyto plankton and cyclopeeze*

Hello

The guys from Acuaprof have all of these and with delivery included!

I try them and had great service.

Regards


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I would still recomend Chris over them. First Chris is a true retail outlet, unlike Acuaprof which is a tank set-up and maintenace company. Secondly Chris supports the various forums through sponsorship and advertising.


----------



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

We carry both the Reef Nutrition full line:
- PhytoFeast Live & Premium
- Articpod
- RotiFeast
- Live Rotifers
- OysterFeast
- Macro-algae

Plankton Genesis Nannochrolpsis Phyto also.

For details, please check:
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/index.php?cPath=1_2_101

We also have alot more than just reef food including largest collection of clownfish, corals, frags and equipment.

p.s. Of course, both Chris & Frank are great people to get products from too ;-D


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Sorry I did not mean to pump Sea U Marine to the exclusion of the other great online merchants out there... just I know what I get at that location and the question was about them.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

KnaveTO said:


> Sorry I did not mean to pump *Sea U Marine *to the exclusion of the other great online merchants out there... just I know what I get at that location and the question was about them.


worth the drive from Brampton


----------



## christine (Jun 13, 2009)

Update: i got my goodies from Chris today, & WOW, everything was perfection! Got it first thing this morning, all the stuff i ordered was packed really well. The coral i got was beautiful. Can't say enough great things about him. i will be ordering from him again! His place is a great find.

Christine.


----------

